# Lets get your opinion about Nikon FM10...



## monsursound (May 6, 2012)

So,Nikon has this 35mm SLR camera... *FM10*.It retalis for *Rs 21,950*.Now my question is why it is there?What is the reason for its existence???I mean in this era where the market is flooded with digital cameras that offers so much features for so little price why does it at all exist.Nowadays mobile cameras offers so much that compact digital cameras are having a difficult time.Ok ,i agree that it gives you full manual controls but then you have entry level DSLR like *Canon 1000D* retailing for *Rs 25,295*.Can you guys give some insight into it????


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

I can say that in 2006 these manual cams were sold for a lakh and now just 21000 as u say...in my photo forum nearly most guys have a manual slr with lenses...even i have a yashika slr ...i cant say accurately but maybe those photographer still prefer old system on which they have learned


----------



## monsursound (May 6, 2012)

Obviously there is a place for films when it comes to serious landscape photography but thats large format films not 35mm.So i felt its weird on part of Nikon to keep a 35mm film SLR in their present product line.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Yup it is strange...nodays roll production is nearly stopped and studios no longer develop these rolls...a person shuld better know everything to use the manual dslr...


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I can say that in 2006 these manual cams were sold for a lakh and now just 21000



So we can expect a brand new full frame DSLR for 20 grand in 6 years.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

If u donno u can already get a nikon d2x or d2h donno specifically for around 35k

I have seen the deal.

Not brand new of course..

It may happen after 3d camera takes over these


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

^
Wowww!!!

I didn't know that. Thanks for the info. But those two are Dx format, right? Still a good deal. It was selling @ $3500 and $5000 when those launched.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Dx format...really?? i thought d(x) series is top of line like d3x and d4 ....all fx or full frame


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2012)

amazing tonal qualities depending on the film you use
resolution of image is scan resolution, so you can use smaller portions of the film to get higher resolution images 

its also a pretty thrilling process, being conservative about shots and waiting for the results
also ppl say nature is best photographed on film


----------



## monsursound (May 7, 2012)

Anorion said:


> amazing tonal qualities depending on the film you use
> resolution of image is scan resolution, so you can use smaller portions of the film to get higher resolution images
> 
> its also a pretty thrilling process, being conservative about shots and waiting for the results
> also ppl say nature is best photographed on film



To get that kind of prints out of films u ll need a high quality film scanner which will cost an arm and a leg....Also films processing labs are also decreasing nowadays.
And i already told that offcourse films is the way to go when it comes to serious land scape photography...but thats large format films '4x5' or '6x7'....not 35mms...


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

best thing abt film is it can be enlarged to any extent without thinking about the resolution, dpi etc


----------

